
Stripe is building a Ruby typechecker - kmf
https://medium.com/byteconf/stripe-is-building-a-ruby-typechecker-d6cd7cee6abf
======
ezekg
This looks really cool, and something I've wished had existed in the past.
Have you thought of doing unions with a syntax like this, following after
languages like Crystal, TS, Elm, etc?

    
    
        class A
          sig(foo: TrueClass | FalseClass).returns(String)
          def bar(foo)
            foo.to_s
          end
        end
    

The T.any(…) syntax seems very … verbose, for Ruby at least. And Ruby doesn't
have a true "boolean" class (it has TrueClass/FalseClass), so that would be
riddled everywhere unless you created a boolean type yourself. Same for
indifferent hashes, i.e. a hash with keys of type T.any(String, Symbol).

